
Get Off the Couch Baby Boomers, or You May Not Be Able to Later - Mz
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2017/09/04/547580952/get-off-the-couch-baby-boomers-or-you-may-not-be-able-to-later
======
djchung23
"Sitting and watching TV for long periods, especially in the evening," she
says, "has got to be one of the most dangerous things that older people can
do."

This will also be an issue for my generation (Millennial). I'm guilty of
sitting around and Netflixing after a day's work. Imagine how different it
would be if the Wii became extremely popular a la Netflix - entertainment that
required you to move around.

